# New person again!



## Pretty-Kitty (Aug 25, 2004)

Well Hi as you probably get alot I am new and happy to meet you all. My name is Emily and I have 2 cats and 2 guinea pigs. I used to have another cat called Pepa but she died you can read about her in the rainbow bridge section. My other 2 cats are called Emmy a brindle and Chippy a jet black shorthair. My Guinea pigs are called Ruby and Sapphire. Well anyway my cats and guineas say hi and so do I  .


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Hello! Nice to meet you. I'm Tanya.

Any pictures to share??


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Emily.


----------



## Pretty-Kitty (Aug 25, 2004)

I do have some photos to share but I don't understand the way to put them on so won't be able to yet but any where hi!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey there welcome to the forums.
There is a detailed thread here on how to upload and post your photos.
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=7780


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Emily, glad you have joined us!


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Emily and welcome to the Cat Forum!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Emily. Can't wait to see some pictures and one question though.....What does a brindle look like :?:


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

welcome!  definitely post pictures when you figure out how to do it


----------



## Pretty-Kitty (Aug 25, 2004)

look at my avater that is a brindle it is like a mixture of 2 colours and my cat Emmy is a brindle but she is a mix of brindle and tortoise shell. Oh and thanks for the help on the cat photos thing but where can I host my photos for free? I have my own website but I can't even get photos on there! Oh help this is confusing.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Emily! Welcome! I'm glad you're joined us!


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

A warm welcome to you.


----------

